
Myths and Facts about Team Hiring - plenipotentSS
https://medium.com/@awkLindyTurtle/myths-facts-about-team-hiring-8ead86d5775
======
djakademiks
There is no "myth" perse.

Either hire good local people or outsource.

Finding the perfect balance between quality and gangsta is key.

You gotta make the effort.

~~~
plenipotentSS
I agree with you. But the "good local people" often care more about their
team. What happens when they want to change jobs? Something should exist for
them to find opportunities together.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Why? I can't think of one instance in any industry, civilian or otherwise,
anywhere in the world that operates this way.

The best way I have seen teams transition is for one to leave and find a place
they enjoy working at then work to recruit others over to join them.

~~~
plenipotentSS
There are several companies that allow teams to apply. In Tech companies
especially, teams are very valuable and it's only time that more companies
start looking at teams together.

Stripe is one company that got a lot of press in 2016 for hiring teams:
[https://business.linkedin.com/talent-
solutions/blog/recruiti...](https://business.linkedin.com/talent-
solutions/blog/recruiting-strategy/2016/this-hot-startups-team-hiring-
experiment-could-be-the-next-big-thing-in-recruiting).

Your model is definitely more common, but in no one does anything prevent
teams to apply to companies and for companies to hire teams. From experience,
I can tell you teams moving together happens more often than most think.

